# Wondering if anyone has seen a full recovery after this



## alllllligator (7 mo ago)

I have a 1 &1/2 year old chicken (at the oldest) that stopped eating (except for grass when she could walk to forage, and then cabbage and romaine lettuce when she stopped being able to walk and I was feeding her) - she almost completely wasted away - she can not walk - her poops were green wateryness - she refused to eat normal feed - never stopped drinking water.

I have been keeping her in a dog crate and offering her various foods, trying to keep her clean, moving her around the yard, constant supply of food and water. 

She is back to eating her feed (!!) and while her poops still don't look great, they aren't green anymore,...

But she still can't walk. I'm wondering if anyone has ever taken the time to nurse a sick chicken for this long (its been about a month) and if they've ever seen a lame chicken regain the ability to walk. 

I'm worried she wasted away too much and her muscles have atrophied? I have no idea,...I'm not the most informed chicken keeper but I've had backyard chickens for 3ish years now and have learned a lot along the way but this is very new and I can't seem to find many similar situations on the internet. The only forum I found that seemed remotely similar to my situation was one regarding lymphoid leukosis.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For all of us here, each bird is important and we do what we can to support them when they need us.

The issue is, what was wrong? I'm assuming you have other birds and that none displayed any health issues. So, that would rule out Mareks. 

It is possible she got into something that was toxic. Botulism poisoning behaves much the same way. 

The green droppings is from not eating so they're not too surprising. 

For more physical therapy, I'd take her out of the cage somewhere she will be more inclined to want to move around.


----------

